# Hahnenklee, Braunlage oder Thale?



## Dirtbag (6. Juli 2010)

Am kommenden Wochenende bin ich mal wieder in Norddeutschland und will mit Freundin in einen Bikepark. Die Frage ist nur in welchen.

In Hahnenklee waren wir schon mal, war ganz nett. Allerdings hat mir der Flow n bissl gefehlt und es waren für meinen Geschmack etwas viele Sprünge, die ohne Landung einfach mal in die Landschaft gebaut wurden, damit halt Sprünge da sind. Der Bikercross ist ein Witz.

Braunlage ist ja noch relativ neu, aber mit Ausnahme der Drops am Anfang und dem Roadgap scheint mir die Strecke einfacher und flacher zu sein als in Hahnenklee. Allerdings war ich noch nicht dort, meine Einschätzung basiert auf Helmkamera-Videos von Youtube. 

Thale besteht ja meines Wissens nur aus einer Downhillstrecke. Die sieht allerdings, wiederum basierend auf Youtube-Videos, noch am interessantesten aus. Jedenfalls um Welten besser als Braunlage.

Meine Freundin fährt ein 130mm-Enduro, womit sie in Hahnenklee die Downhillstrecke ganz gut runtergekommen ist. Und dabei nicht langsamer war als so mancher mit geliehenem DHler. Strecken wie z.B. die Downhillstrecke am Geißkopf würde ich ihr allerdings weder vom Fahrkönnen noch von den Anforderungen ans Material zumuten wollen.
Hahnenklee kennen wir ja - wie ordnen sich die andern beiden Bikeparks denn im Vergleich ein?


----------



## flyingscot (6. Juli 2010)

Braunlage im oberen Bereich ähnlich steil wie Hahnenklee, Streckenlänge wesentlich länger und unten auch deutlich weniger Gefälle. 
DH: eher ruppig und eckig, will man den mit Flow fahren wird es sehr anstrengend... Freeride: Ne Menge Holzkonstruktionen am Anfang mit z.T. etwas zweifelhaften Landungen, weiter unten flowiger. Northshore: schöne (kurze) Strecke mit netten Kombinationen, allerdings schon etwas größere Sprünge am Anfang. Singletrail: sehr kleinteilig und anstrengend zu fahren, hat aber seinen Reiz.

Thale habe ich insgesamt wesentlich flowiger in Erinnerung, hat aber einige anspruchsvollere Sprünge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2010)

Thale geht auch mit Hardtail und 100mm, ist eigentlich völlig anspruchslos bis auf eine steile Kante (umfahrbar) am Anfang und dem Roadgap (umfahrbar) und dem Schlussdouble (umfahrbar). Wird schnell langweilig, aber dafür geht es auch schnell (und dann wirds gefährlich!). 

Braunlage braucht schon Kondi, weil man doch viel über Wurzeln und Kicker arbeiten muss. Aber dafür ist für jeden was dabei, 130mm Fully sollte langen. Macht am meisten Spass, wenn man gern Rumpelstrecken mit Sprüngen drin ballert oder auf der NS rumhüpft. Richtig heftig schnell wird man nicht, das gibt der Boden nicht her. Steil ist es am Anfang ein wenig, aber nicht wirklich- Hahnenklee aber auch nicht?


----------



## Nay (6. Juli 2010)

Und was ist mit Schulenberg? Ist ja auch noch da!


----------

